# UFC 108 Evans vs Silva



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_January 2, 2010 
MGM Grand Garden Arena 
Las Vegas, Nevada ​_
*Official Fight Card*

Main Card
*Light Heavyweight bout: Rashad Evans vs. Thiago Silva
Lightweight bout: Tyson Griffin vs. Jim Miller
Welterweight bout: Carlos Condit vs. Paul Daley
Heavyweight bout: ??????*** vs. Junior dos Santos*
_***Gabriel Gonzaga had to drop out due to staph infection_​Preliminary Card
*Lightweight bout: Joe Lauzon vs. Sam Stout
Lightweight bout: Cole Miller vs. Dan Lauzon
Welterweight bout: Martin Kampmann vs. Rory Markham
Lightweight bout: Sean Sherk vs. Rafaello Oliveira
Welterweight bout: Mike Pyle vs. Jake Ellenberger
Middleweight bout: Mark Munoz vs. Ryan Jensen*​


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

Is that card for real?
Rashad Evans vs Thiago Silva as the main event?
No decent co-main event either?
Sean Shrek in the preliminaries?
3rd out of 4 UFC events without a title fight?

This almost looks like a UFN card.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm pretty disappointed to see Sherk on the undercard.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

pretty big let down for year end card


----------



## Bzaal (Sep 4, 2009)

How is January the 'year end'?


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

This card does disappoint as far as overall name value goes. You have to be a hardcore fan to really recognize anybody but Rashad and Sherk. I'm not disappointed by this card, I think most of the fights will be very exciting. I am a bit suprised to see Sherk in a prelim with his name value, but I guess his recent performances do deserve it.



Bzaal said:


> How is January the 'year end'?


I guess the year ends January 3rd?


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Why are you all acting like you have been living in hibernation for the last few months..This wasnt the original card and it is about to get worse as gg and jds's fight is off


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its still the traditional UFC Year End Show, I know typically its been actually at the end of the year and not the beginning of another but its there big blockbuster card that is usually stacked.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

if nog wasnt sick i would like to see him fight dos santos.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

GMK13 said:


> if nog wasnt sick i would like to see him fight dos santos.


ha no.........they will never fight


----------



## Ansem (Oct 16, 2009)

I say Thiago by ko round 2.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

This card looks amazing...what is all the hate about?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the card too, but I hope it's just not going to be four main card fights...but mainly, I want to throw my support behind Rashad Evans, a stand up dude with a good heart. I am looking to see him take out Silva, a difficult opponent, and start movin' back up that ladder.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

This card needs a good co-main event, and another solid fight

Thiago-Rashad= excited for that
Daley-Condit= should be good, I mean it could be over in a couple min if Condit gets it on the ground. Hopefully Daley worked on some take down defense.
J. Miller -Griffin- half decent fight, hopefully Griffin can continue his short streak of finishing fight.

Like I said, needs a couple more good fights


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> This card looks amazing...what is all the hate about?


If Martin Kampmann and Sean Sherk were on the main card, it would be _decent_. If you think this card is _amazing_, I'd hate to see one you think is _bad_. :confused02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> If Martin Kampmann and Sean Sherk were on the main card, it would be _decent_. If you think this card is _amazing_, I'd hate to see one you think is _bad_. :confused02:


The last two have been bad in my eyes.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

GMK13 said:


> if nog wasnt sick i would like to see him fight dos santos.


They train together, they wont fight.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

I was thinking how about Velasquez vs Dos Santos that would be a heck of a fight and another good fight was thinking maybe Carwin vs Velasquez but I think thats out of the question.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> They train together, they wont fight.


i actually read that today, and forgot i posted that.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I like the card, nice way to start off the year. Since both Silva and Evans lost by knock out to Machida, this one could be FOTN. I got Silva KOing Rashad in the 2. They definitely need to add one more fight to the main card though.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

the main fight is good,but they need to put 2 more good fights,if dos santos dont fight than this event is soo bad..


----------



## PunchYourNuts (Nov 12, 2009)

I can see this turning into a free event on spike if the dos santos fight is off the card.

I am looking forward to the evans/silva and condit fights though. I think Thiago will work evans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope that regardless of the outcome that Rampage and Rashad still fight since there is news of Rampage's return!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

PunchYourNuts said:


> I can see this turning into a free event on spike if the dos santos fight is off the card.
> 
> I am looking forward to the evans/silva and condit fights though. I think Thiago will work evans.


Nah...it will stay PPV...they never change that. It just won't sell much.


----------



## YOURMOMWASHERE (Sep 20, 2009)

war rashad


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This card really sucks. JDS vs Yvel will be FOTN and Thiago vs Rashad should be great and help clear up LHW. Besides that I'm still upset that they're feeding JDS a UFC nobody (even though Yvel is a great addition to the UFC and a very talented fighter), and I hate the Condit vs Daley fight and I've always been bored to tears with Tyson Griffin.


Where the hell is Grey Maynard? And why is nobody else relevant on this card?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> This card really sucks. JDS vs Yvel will be FOTN and Thiago vs Rashad should be great and help clear up LHW. Besides that I'm still upset that they're feeding JDS a UFC nobody (even though Yvel is a great addition to the UFC and a very talented fighter), and I hate the Condit vs Daley fight and I've always been bored to tears with Tyson Griffin.
> 
> 
> Where the hell is Grey Maynard? And why is nobody else relevant on this card?


You get bored with Griffin and are wondering about Maynard? :confused02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> You get bored with Griffin and are wondering about Maynard? :confused02:



7/8 of Griffin's last fights went to decision. Plus his physique drives me nuts, he looks like he has a full diaper. :X


I don't particularly like Maynard, it just seems like he's improving pretty quickly and we haven't seen him fight in a while. Plus he has a sick double KO against Emerson, so clearly he's tied for #1 fighter in the world.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> 7/8 of Griffin's last fights went to decision. Plus his physique drives me nuts, he looks like he has a full diaper. :X
> 
> 
> I don't particularly like Maynard, it just seems like he's improving pretty quickly and we haven't seen him fight in a while. Plus he has a sick double KO against Emerson, so clearly he's tied for #1 fighter in the world.


Mnay fights that go to decision aren't boring...it is your opinion and everything, but Griffin's and Maynard's styles are the exact same that is why I was confused...the main difference is that Griffin has fought way tougher competition and that may be the reason for the decision outcomes vs maynards finishes.


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

it is funny that both there only losses are from machida.
but silva is going to KTFO evans


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

CaseyBeast said:


> it is funny that both there only losses are from machida.
> but silva is going to KTFO evans


And they were both KO'ed by Machida!

I think that Silva was put to sleep worse but Rashad was definitely funnier due to the fact that he was saying Machida doesn't hit hard enough as Machida knocked him out!


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Man cant wait to see one of my favs Hazelett to fight again why is not on the official UFC card.I met him at a b dubs really nice and humble and had a convo with me and my brother everyone knew he was a fighter but werent that excited I had liked him every since seeing him on prelim of 67


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Evans is much better all around, Silva is overrated imo, got way to much props for beating the can jardine who was perfectly tailored to stand there and get cracked. Evans will move, counter, take him to the ground and wear him out. Looks like any easy win for Evans.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

machidaisgod said:


> Evans is much better all around, Silva is overrated imo, got way to much props for beating the can jardine who was perfectly tailored to stand there and get cracked. Evans will move, counter, take him to the ground and wear him out. Looks like any easy win for Evans.


Jardine is not a can, but he does get more props then he deserves...then again so do most Jackson fighters


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

SILVA!!!!!!!!!

i think he would have the chance of getting the title if he beats evans =)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.ufc.com/

This is how people on UFC.com are voting. Just thought I would throw that in there.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> _January 2, 2010
> MGM Grand Garden Arena
> Las Vegas, Nevada ​_
> *Official Fight Card*
> ...


weak...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

This card kinda sucks. No title bouts and the fights that are there really aren't very interesting. Its kind of regretable. I do look forward to seeing Rashad in action again though...


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Its still the traditional UFC Year End Show, I know typically its been actually at the end of the year and not the beginning of another but its there big blockbuster card that is usually stacked.


^This^

Not bad card itself, but compared to previous "yeard end cards" this is prolly the worst one by far. Then again, the card last year was crazier than ufc 100 card, so with this many injuries it was expected that we wont be seeing a card that is able to beat it this year.
With that being said I don't mind this card. UFN is pretty close to it anyway so I'll get an extra doze of mma from that. Basically Im just hoping that they'll show Sherk's fight too and the card is pretty solid then.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

The fights that are on the card are interesting, but it lacks depth in general. I am however looking forward to Rashad KO'ing Silva (who i feel is over-rated). Rashad will be far to quick for him, and will probably catch him flush in the second or late in the first.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Dream-On-101 said:


> The fights that are on the card are interesting, but it lacks depth in general. I am however looking forward to Rashad KO'ing Silva (who i feel is over-rated). Rashad will be far to quick for him, and will probably catch him flush in the second or late in the first.


I actually see Rashad using his wrestling and G&P more than striking against Silva. Silva is a bjj blackbelt (even though he doesn't use his jitsu alot), but Rashad has shown in the past that he isn't indimidated by high level grapplers on ground. 
To me going for the takedown (or mixing it with the striking) would be safest and smartest move for Rashad, because even though Rashad is quicker than Thiago he has quite a bit weaker striking and there is a huge risk he'd get clocked and finished standing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> I actually see Rashad using his wrestling and G&P more than striking against Silva. Silva is a bjj blackbelt (even though he doesn't use his jitsu alot), but Rashad has shown in the past that he isn't indimidated by high level grapplers on ground.
> To me going for the takedown (or mixing it with the striking) would be safest and smartest move for Rashad, because even though Rashad is quicker than Thiago he has quite a bit weaker striking and there is a huge risk he'd get clocked and finished standing.


If Rashad does happen to try a bad takedown and ends up on the bottom, he will be in big trouble. Thiago Silva has brutal ground and pound and he would do some serious damage to Rashad.

I also think that Rashad's standup is hit or miss. He looked OK against Liddell, he did get the KO big time but he wasn't really destroying Chuck or anything. Forrest Griffin was definitely winning that standup until he got caught as well. I am very interested in this fight and my risky bet will be on Thiago Silva.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> I actually see Rashad using his wrestling and G&P more than striking against Silva. Silva is a bjj blackbelt (even though he doesn't use his jitsu alot), but Rashad has shown in the past that he isn't indimidated by high level grapplers on ground.
> To me going for the takedown (or mixing it with the striking) would be safest and smartest move for Rashad, because even though Rashad is quicker than Thiago he has quite a bit weaker striking and there is a huge risk he'd get clocked and finished standing.



A fair point, i just see that in recent times Rashad has become (perhaps overly) confident in his striking, and dont see him deviating from that in this fight. 

Rashad would have no problem getting Silva to the ground if he chose to. Silva would have the advantage on the ground in some aspects (particularly if he ends up on top and can work his gnp). Rashads wrestling will probably nullify Silvas jitsu abilities if he ends up on top. 

Really i think this fight could go either way, i am very much looking forward to it :thumb02:

Still though, sticking with my gut and going for a Rashad KO.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

If your in the FFFL this is a very intresting card. I like it regardless ut at the same time they neeed to throw Cain in there against JDS....tighten shit up a bit in terms of blockbusterness....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> If your in the FFFL this is a very intresting card. I like it regardless ut at the same time they neeed to throw Cain in there against JDS....tighten shit up a bit in terms of blockbusterness....


 im all for that!! but both Cain and JDS are booked  plus Khov's head would explode after Cain takes down JDS at will and pounds him out :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> im all for that!! but both Cain and JDS are booked  plus Khov's head would explode after Cain takes down JDS at will and pounds him out :thumb02:


Who are they booked to fight..I thought JDS needs a fight?? GG is out, who's in..??:confused02:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

is it just me or thiago silva looks like some kind of alien in that poster?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Who are they booked to fight..I thought JDS needs a fight?? GG is out, who's in..??:confused02:


C'mon buddy where have you been, he's fighting Gilbert Yvel in a week. 


Add another great win to JDS' list. :thumbsup:



IMO Yvel would beat Valesquez up pretty bad.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> C'mon buddy where have you been, he's fighting Gilbert Yvel in a week.
> 
> 
> Add another great win to JDS' list. :thumbsup:
> ...


 
One word really......DRAFT.....yeah The Dude and myself spent some time with that.....I havent been paying attention to this card at all TBH....I know thats bad.....I'll prob bet on JDS I have him on my Fant team and Im def betting on Rashad to beat Silva.....


EDIT: JDS needs to win this it could be kinda tough, last time i wateched Gil fight was against steriod man Josh Barnett....he gave Barnett some trouble....still goin JDS though....


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 108...luke-warm card...*

...UFC 108 has a Spike TV card. Evans & Silva really would be a nice co-mainevent on a title fight card. Looking at the pre-lims as well, it doesn't look exciting. The speed at which this game is evolving can make for anything to happen. There's always room for fireworks. The main event is a tough one to pick. I like Rashad's footspeed and angles.
... He's a little more athletic than Thiago. Silva is a banger and this could be a shootout. Both can KO each other pretty easily. I would be surprised if Evans takes the fight to the mat. Silva's Jiu Jitsu is very good. Thiago also has a vicious topgame as well. I would be shocked if this fight goes the distance. Rashad should have a good gameplan. Silva no doubt will make Rashad exchange with him and who ever lands that bomb on the chin has the fight...

*"What a savage exchange in the middle of the ring"...
Max Kellerman*


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It is what it is. There will be title fights galore in 2010. Or, at least hopefully, one title defense per division in 2010.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

I am also disappointed about this card.

I wish that Silva KO's Rashad, maybe in the 2nd round.I have also been wondering why is Sherk in the premlims?!
This card really needs a co-me


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheBadGuy said:


> I am also disappointed about this card.
> 
> I wish that Silva KO's Rashad, maybe in the 2nd round.I have also been wondering why is Sherk in the premlims?!
> This card really needs a co-me


Welcome to the forum.

Actually Tyson Griffin was injured and then they put Sherk in against Jim Miller. But then Sherk was injured so now they filled the slot with someone else again. So Sherk and Tyson Griffin are off of the card.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> It is what it is. There will be title fights galore in 2010. Or, at least hopefully, one title defense per division in 2010.


...Very true man...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm nominating BrutalKO to battle with Kantowrestler for most unique posting format.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I'm nominating BrutalKO to battle with Kantowrestler for most unique posting format.


 
HEY, nobody messes with the title Guy.....PERIOD!!!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

*Difference*



coldcall420 said:


> HEY, nobody messes with the title Guy.....PERIOD!!!!!


...I beg to differ...!
I think BrutalKO would put on a very good showing vs. the Veteran Title Guy...
...I'd certainly watch the fight!...



<---Wouldn't You?






ahem, to be OT I'm betting on Rashad and pulling for Thiago (I don't like Thiago but the CC/Stokes bet is too great!)


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I'm nominating BrutalKO to battle with Kantowrestler for most unique posting format.


...Cool man. Thanks for the reference. It's nice to know your post is even considered...


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

If anybody wants to sig bet the Rashad/Thiago fight let me know....

I am taking Rashad.......


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> ...I beg to differ...!
> I think BrutalKO would put on a very good showing vs. the Veteran Title Guy...
> ...I'd certainly watch the fight!...
> 
> ...


...lol! It's the crafty veteran vs. the young lion...Let's say I'm Frank Trigg and Josh Koscheck is the young lion. There are your results. Got my ass beat down...lol!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

i think silva gon get knocked out by rashard , evans has too much speed for silva to handle



PunchYourNuts said:


> I can see this turning into a free event on spike if the dos santos fight is off the card.
> 
> I am looking forward to the evans/silva and condit fights though. I think Thiago will work evans.


im looing forward to this fight as well, but i think evans will work thiago :thumb02:


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i'd much rather see the prelim card than the main card. i'm pulling for silva though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

xgarrettxvx said:


> i'd much rather see the prelim card than the main card. i'm pulling for silva though.


You don't want to see Dos santos? Mclovin? Evans?

Prelim is weak tbh. this whole card is but oh well


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

evans and silva yeah. i'm not that familiar with the other fighters to be honest, and i like the looks of the prelim card more, i'd still watch the main card though.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

xgarrettxvx said:


> evans and silva yeah. i'm not that familiar with the other fighters to be honest, and i like the looks of the prelim card more, i'd still watch the main card though.


Well do some research on Junior Dos santos. Hes great.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

yeah dude, i'll look up some videos of his.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

xgarrettxvx said:


> yeah dude, i'll look up some videos of his.


Look up Hazelett as well. His submission victories are like literally jaw dropping. After you do some research you will realize this card isn't that bad.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

well dos santos has some good knockouts, so i'll check out this guy's submission skills.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

You guys are in luck. I'm watching the PPV tonight via stream. It will be like 3am here in Latvia when the prelims start.
I'll make sure to discuss it with you peeps while I'm watching it also :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> You guys are in luck. I'm watching the PPV tonight via stream. It will be like 3am here in Latvia when the prelims start.
> I'll make sure to discuss it with you peeps while I'm watching it also :thumb02:


Glad to hear, your a hell of a trooper though, I know the Japanese cards ussually are one in the early morning hours here and I rarely stay up.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Glad to hear, your a hell of a trooper though, I know the Japanese cards ussually are one in the early morning hours here and I rarely stay up.


I stayed up for Dynamite!!

It was rough aha


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Glad to hear, your a hell of a trooper though, I know the Japanese cards ussually are one in the early morning hours here and I rarely stay up.


Well it's not that bad since New Years night made my sleeping hour routine a little irregular :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Well it's not that bad since New Years night made my sleeping hour routine a little irregular :thumb02:


Same here! I am desperately trying to get back on track before work on Monday! Although the UFC fights tonight probably won't help me with that! :sarcastic12:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Same here! I am desperately trying to get back on track before work on Monday! Although the UFC fights tonight probably won't help me with that! :sarcastic12:


Haha, I've still got some time to do that, cause school here starts only on Wednesday. 
Therefore, UFC tonight :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> Haha, I've still got some time to do that, cause school here starts only on Wednesday.
> Therefore, UFC tonight :thumb02:


hey sorry to change the subject but do you watch hockey? More specifically the world juniors?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Intermission said:


> hey sorry to change the subject but do you watch hockey? More specifically the world juniors?


The world juniors are the biggest disgrace we have here in latvia :sarcastic12:
But the real national team handed Sweden's and Switzerland's asses to them last year :thumbsup:

Why you asking?

The prelims are almost on, boys and girls!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This is the first event since.. I think since 67 that I haven't stayed up and watched. Was way too tired. Recorded it and watched it 3 hours later. 

Brilliant brilliant event. Some really great fights, KO's, Subs. The card had everything.

Cole Millers finish was unbelievable. Insane sub. 

Really shows you don't need to have a huge big name title fight for a card to be very solid. Anyone who said this card would be weak, should be ashaaaaamed


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I've got the video from the events up, for those who want to rewatch the fights.

I'm really happy to be on the Paul Daley War Wagon. The guy puts on a show and has some stupid-fast hooks. He's definitely one of the best strikers in the UFC welterweight division.

Anyone else want to see Daley vs. Anthony Johnson?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> The world juniors are the biggest disgrace we have here in latvia :sarcastic12:
> But the real national team handed Sweden's and Switzerland's asses to them last year :thumbsup:
> 
> Why you asking?
> ...


Just wondering because I am from Canada hehe 

No hard feelings though I hope?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Just wondering because I am from Canada hehe
> 
> No hard feelings though I hope?


How can I possibly have hard feelings for a Forum-mate? :thumbsup:

The Olympics will be exciting. We're always the underdogs but every once in a while we happen to upset a team or two. Maybe Canada this year?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> How can I possibly have hard feelings for a Forum-mate? :thumbsup:
> 
> The Olympics will be exciting. We're always the underdogs but every once in a while we happen to upset a team or two. Maybe Canada this year?


aha true that 

But upset canada? With a FOURTH line of Eric Stall, Brendan Morrow and Corey Perry. And just for fun ill let you know our first line is Crosby, Rick Nash, Jarome Iginla. 

But anyways I wont get off topic here


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Intermission said:


> aha true that
> 
> But upset canada? With a FOURTH line of Eric Stall, Brendan Morrow and Corey Perry. *And just for fun ill let you know our first line is Crosby, Rick Nash, Jarome Iginla.*
> 
> But anyways I wont get off topic here


A little part of me just died inside... 

12-0 Canada, maybe?

But nevertheless upsets happen in sports 

/offtopic


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc108_photos/

I like to remind people that this is where you can get the official press photos for UFCs. Excellent for avys and sigs!

Change the event # in the address bar to view other UFCs.

Never know how many people are aware of this, I've been doing it forever!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> http://video.ufc.tv/Photos/ufc108_photos/
> 
> I like to remind people that this is where you can get the official press photos for UFCs. Excellent for avys and sigs!
> 
> ...


 
Nice...repped!!!


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Dream-On-101 said:


> The fights that are on the card are interesting, but it lacks depth in general. *I am however looking forward to Rashad KO'ing Silva (who i feel is over-rated). Rashad will be far to quick for him, and will probably catch him flush in the second or late in the first.*


that part made me LOL


----------

